# Baldface Loop Trail parking



## tomcat (Mar 14, 2011)

I am planning a loop around the Wild River Wilderness this summer.  I'm looking to start at the Baldface Loop Trail along Rt 113.  Does anyone know what the parking situation is there? Is it a lot or just a pull off?  A fee site? Safe?


----------



## threecy (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.newenglandtrailconditions.com/inputsearchlist.php?searchstate=nh&searchstring=baldface

Parking area with outhouse.  I don't recall if the fee tube was up last summer or not, but it was at one time if I'm not mistaken.


----------

